# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  کار نکردن صفحه تاچ برد تاینی 6410 tiny

## haniyeh.ghassami

سلام
من مدتی هست که دارم با آرم ۹ و دستگاه تاینی ۶۴۱۰ سرو کله میزنم.
بالاخره تونستم با کیوت یه برنامه کوچیک روش اجرا کنم اما برنامم که اجرا میشد صفحه تاچ اصلا کار نمیکرد
خلاصه نمیدونم چه چیزایی رو تغییر دادم که حالا کلا سیستم بالا میاد اصلا صفحه تاچم کار نمی کنه.
فایل ts-calibrate که راه میندازم این خطا ها را میده :
[root@FriendlyARM /]# ts_calibrate
TouchDevice: /dev/input/event0
Couldnt load module friendlyarm-ts-input
No raw modules loaded.
ts_config: Success
و داخل فایل friendlyarm-ts-input
TSLIB_TSDEVICE=/dev/touchscreen
#TSLIB_TSDEVICE=/dev/ttySAC3
میشه راهنماییم کنین تا تاچم کار کنه. خیلی گیر کردم. ممنون

----------


## haniyeh.ghassami

مشکلم حل شد
کانفیگ های که به فایل tslib مرتبط هستند باید کاملا درست تنظیم بشه
کوچکترین اشتباه باعث خرابی کار میشه :لبخند:

----------

